# Finally Results



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Well my soil sample took awhile to get back to me but i finally got it. I see I need more Nitrogen and my PH is high but any other pointers would be helpful.

@g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes , this is a Texas soil. I don't remember the test methods from TAMU, so I will only use the graph.

pH is high. That's normal. Some try to lower it with elemental sulfur or learn to live with it.

Phosphorus is very low. Some potassium won't hurt to build up reserves. Try to mulch mow.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for rates, frequency and products to use. It also explains how to deal with high pH.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man It's M3, I have no idea why TAMU would use it in Texas, but it is what it is.
OP I think g-man meant to say add phosphorous rather than potassium


----------

